# Chameleon Betta!



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think his color has offically become "Undecided." On the official color scale, is he "Marbled"?

Ghost shortly after I got him (March 28)

View attachment 54953


A few weeks later (April 19)

View attachment 54954


And finally, not content to be merely two colors...Ghost today (May 15)

View attachment 54955


I can hardly wait to see what he looks like next month!


----------



## Pacqui (May 8, 2012)

I have no idea what color he is but I just had to say he is beautiful and how fun it must be to watch him change!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

He looks marble but then he looks like some sort of tri colour, not sure if there is such a thing...


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I should rename him Uncle Sam cause he is currently red, white and blue! But parts of him appear now to be shading to indigo, so I'll hold off on that...

Do these color changing bettas tend to eventually grow into a final color, or do they just kinda continue to morph?

Oooh, good alternate name if he keeps changing...Morpheus!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he might be a multicolor  pretty boy though, i have a female like him ;-) she only had her caudal (tail) fin blue and the other fins where white (besides her ventrals, there still red), and a skin colored body, now she has most of her fins blue, and her body has speckles of blue and black


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! It'd be neat if he changed colors forever  hehe...

In the last pic, does he have purple on his head? Or is that a light reflecting on him?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he has purple in the last 2 pics


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, he's going purple. And it's hard to see in the pictures, he's always had a teal iridescence, which is really noticeable on his steering fins. It was kinda neat reviewing the pictures I've taken of him since I got him - going to have to make sure to take a new mug shot every few weeks so I can track his color history!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's cool!


----------

